# Tetra Whisper Power Filter



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I just purchases a Tetra Whisper Power Filter for a new tank I am setting up.
Does anyone have experience with them? This is the 10-30 gallon unit.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

they are not as good as some of the other HOB filters, but they work just fine.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

works great, the only disadvantage is that the flow is not adjustable.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I am with TEX, i got an ex45 as a replacement for 3 penguin 150's that couldnt handle the fine sand of the tank. even with a sponge and 3 legs of panty hose the sand still got thru, But the new tetra filters work great.


----------



## Valley (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm a whisper fan. I had a penguin die on me one day so I climbed in the attic and got down the fish box from when I was a kid. Don't you know that the 15 year old whisper filter worked perfectly when I plugged it in? And it's been running without any care other than changing filter pads for 6 years straight now. I've got another HOB (can't remember who made it... Aquatec maybe?) that I have to tear apart and scrub every 6 months or so and can never turn the flow up all the way because it overflows and pours water on the floor.


----------

